# Transmission Slippage 2004 330i



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

330_Cic_Cruiser said:


> SOME of the people have been offered replacement transmissions? :rofl: You must work for BMW to spread such disinformation. :tsk:
> 
> The bulletin states the following:
> 
> ...


Yes ... I work for BMW and this whole thing is a plot to undermine you and hurt everyone on this board. How'd you know? So if you are so certain that I work for BMW and I'm out to hurt as opposed to help people, where is the evidence that in spite of what the TSB says, the clutch pack replace isn't a valid solution also? How do you explain the people who reported success with this on bmwboard.com?


----------



## rkahn (Feb 11, 2004)

lsedels said:


> And you're the mature one who insists that even though some have had the clutch pack replaced with successful results, that people who are telling others about this are immature? Please give me a break.
> 
> For those who have not been dealing with this much, the problem itself lies in the clutch pack. The TSB does state that the tranny should be replaced. But some have been offered tranny replacements ... some have been offered clutch pack replacements (in scenarios where there is limited supply of replacement trannys). Check http://www.bmwboard.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5815&highlight=Tranny+Poll, and you will see that success has been reported with both. And there seems to be a great difference of opinion on whether or not the clutch pack is an "acceptable" replacement. 330_Cic_Cruiser is choosing to attempt to bias you on this calling people that disagree with this immature, but unfortunately, he doesn't back up any of his assertions with facts. I can tell you that my dealer presented me with both options. I chose to have the replacement tranny because it was available faster than the wait for a specially trained GM tranny tech to come onsite to do the clutch pack replace.
> 
> Good luck.


The poll above reports that neither the clutch pack nor a new tranny always fixes the problem. What's up with that?

Four of six people with new transmissions reported still having problems as did one of four people with a clutch pack.

Is there anyone on this Board still having problems after either fix?


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

rkahn said:


> The poll above reports that neither the clutch pack nor a new tranny always fixes the problem. What's up with that?
> 
> Four of six people with new transmissions reported still having problems as did one of four people with a clutch pack.
> 
> Is there anyone on this Board still having problems after either fix?


Fair question. Let's see who responds and with what.

As far as the poll is concerned, you have to be cognizant of the fact that BMW attempted tranny and clutch pack replacements early on before they really had a full handle on the source of the problem. This occurred around the December 2003 timeframe, give or take. So it is possible that the replacements that weren't successful were from prior to that date. I have seen on bmwboard.com reports for the most part of success after December.

But let's see what others say.


----------



## 330_Cic_Cruiser (Mar 17, 2004)

lsedels said:


> Fair question. Let's see who responds and with what.
> 
> As far as the poll is concerned, you have to be cognizant of the fact that BMW attempted tranny and clutch pack replacements early on before they really had a full handle on the source of the problem. This occurred around the December 2003 timeframe, give or take. So it is possible that the replacements that weren't successful were from prior to that date. I have seen on bmwboard.com reports for the most part of success after December.
> 
> But let's see what others say.


BMW has mandated its dealers to *"REPLACE THE TRANSMISSIONS WITH THE IMPROVED UNITS".* tHERE IS NO CONFUSION. pRINT OUT THE SAFETY BULLETIN AND MARCH INTO YOUR DEALER AND DEMAND THE TRUTH. :thumbup:


----------



## rkahn (Feb 11, 2004)

330_Cic_Cruiser said:


> BMW has mandated its dealers to *"REPLACE THE TRANSMISSIONS WITH THE IMPROVED UNITS".* tHERE IS NO CONFUSION. pRINT OUT THE SAFETY BULLETIN AND MARCH INTO YOUR DEALER AND DEMAND THE TRUTH. :thumbup:


I can see you're passionate about BMW not cutting corners in fixing this defect. Me, too. But the poll on the other board has several owners with new trannys that continued to slip. I don't want to fight for a defective replacement transmission or a clutch pack that leaves the original problem.

I think it's worth asking if there is anyone on this board who has had any repair that didn't completely fix the original problem.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

330_Cic_Cruiser said:


> BMW has mandated its dealers to *"REPLACE THE TRANSMISSIONS WITH THE IMPROVED UNITS".* tHERE IS NO CONFUSION. pRINT OUT THE SAFETY BULLETIN AND MARCH INTO YOUR DEALER AND DEMAND THE TRUTH. :thumbup:


Sigh ... whatever you say 330_Cic_Cruiser.


----------



## 330_Cic_Cruiser (Mar 17, 2004)

*Stop talking and take action*



rkahn said:


> I can see you're passionate about BMW not cutting corners in fixing this defect. Me, too. But the poll on the other board has several owners with new trannys that continued to slip. I don't want to fight for a defective replacement transmission or a clutch pack that leaves the original problem.
> 
> I think it's worth asking if there is anyone on this board who has had any repair that didn't completely fix the original problem.


*I will quote a fellow board member...*

"*This is the singular most accurate group of sentences in one posting regarding the defect*

BMW knows everything they need to know about this defect to act responsibly. They know when and where defective trans were manufactured, which production runs are involved, VIN #'s, dealerships and yes, they know who bought them, the lowly guy at the bottom you and me. There is no need for discussion, argument or interpretation. To suggest anything other is disingenuous.

One must first come clean and acknowledge the defect. BMW "as of date ../../2004 transmissions with revision level "X" have been tested and are confirmed defect free". Put that information in writing make the purchasers of defective trans whole by replacing them. Begin to repair brand loyalty by ensuring quality control measures. Regardless, this is all fools folly as NHTSA has the case and BMW will comply with another "voluntary recall". And yes, it will be in writing. BMWNA will boast all of their recalls have been voluntary."


----------



## rkahn (Feb 11, 2004)

330_Cic_Cruiser said:


> *I will quote a fellow board member...*
> 
> "*This is the singular most accurate group of sentences in one posting regarding the defect*
> 
> ...


Agreed. "No need for discussion argument or interpretation."
So, if you're having ongoing problems after a transmission repair, please post here.

note to self... is it possible to do something meaningful on a forum like this.... ?


----------



## Speeder (Mar 28, 2004)

*BMW should notify customers of the recall*



330_Cic_Cruiser said:


> *I will quote a fellow board member...*
> 
> "*This is the singular most accurate group of sentences in one posting regarding the defect*
> 
> ...


Of course they know. After reading for hours how could they not?


----------



## Bobs_Red_Bimmer (Mar 30, 2004)

Speeder said:


> Of course they know. After reading for hours how could they not?


Does anyone have a suggestion on what to do about it?


----------



## bschoenbaum (Mar 9, 2004)

*Update on Repair*

Okay - My dealer despite my insistence in providing a replacement tranny as outlined in the TSB, applied the repair kit to the transmission, which I was told could only be done by a certain BMW technician and not the BMW center itself. The fix, so far, has seemed to work okay. I've only had the car back for about 4 days, but I cannot notice the original problem. Seems odd to me that the 2/04 TSB doesn't mention the repair kit as an option to fix the isssue. What's up with BMW and their inability to consistently apply their standards throughout the BMW network. I would expect more from a luxury brand!


----------



## Speeder (Mar 28, 2004)

bschoenbaum said:


> Okay - My dealer despite my insistence in providing a replacement tranny as outlined in the TSB, applied the repair kit to the transmission, which I was told could only be done by a certain BMW technician and not the BMW center itself. The fix, so far, has seemed to work okay. I've only had the car back for about 4 days, but I cannot notice the original problem. Seems odd to me that the 2/04 TSB doesn't mention the repair kit as an option to fix the isssue. What's up with BMW and their inability to consistently apply their standards throughout the BMW network. I would expect more from a luxury brand!


Sorry to confirm but, the clutch patch was only a temporary fix.

www.bmwtis.com

Go to this site and read the bulletins.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Speeder said:


> Sorry to confirm but, the clutch patch was only a temporary fix.
> 
> www.bmwtis.com
> 
> Go to this site and read the bulletins.


Where is your proof that the clutch patch was only temporary?


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

So, automatic 3 series cars have a transmission problem.

And, manual transmission cars have an engine problem.

That's just great.


----------



## rkahn (Feb 11, 2004)

Speeder said:


> Sorry to confirm but, the clutch patch was only a temporary fix.
> 
> www.bmwtis.com
> 
> Go to this site and read the bulletins.


I took your advice and visited www.bmwtis.com. It's $25 per day to access, though. Could you tell us what we would find there?


----------



## Bobs_Red_Bimmer (Mar 30, 2004)

*I do not understand*



bschoenbaum said:


> Okay - My dealer despite my insistence in providing a replacement tranny as outlined in the TSB, applied the repair kit to the transmission, which I was told could only be done by a certain BMW technician and not the BMW center itself. The fix, so far, has seemed to work okay. I've only had the car back for about 4 days, but I cannot notice the original problem. Seems odd to me that the 2/04 TSB doesn't mention the repair kit as an option to fix the isssue. What's up with BMW and their inability to consistently apply their standards throughout the BMW network. I would expect more from a luxury brand!


Why would your dealer perform a repair different from what the BMW recall spells out? I have seen it on many boards. It says to replace the transmission.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

Bobs_Red_Bimmer said:


> Why would your dealer perform a repair different from what the BMW recall spells out? I have seen it on many boards. It says to replace the transmission.


Bob ... my dealer also offered me the clutch pack replacement, but later opted for a replacement tranny. The way it's been explained to me, the defect itself is within the clutch assembly/pack. Therefore, to replace the clutch pack with a newly designed one should also correct the problem.

However, replacement of the clutch pack requires opening and disassembly/reassembly of the tranny. BMW service techs are not even authorized to perform this repair ... it has to be done by a GM-certified tranny tech ... and they must actually be sent to the dealership to perform the repair as visitors. The repair time for this is approx. 1.5-2.0 days vs. 1.0 days to just replace the tranny. So ... bottom line is that to completely replace the tranny is much cheaper for BMW than to perform the clutch pack replacement. I'm not sure what the dealers use to make the determination as to which repair they will use. I can only tell you that mine changed their mind when they found out that they could obtain a replacment tranny for me within 2 weeks. I suppose that if they don't want the consumer to be driving around indefinitely with a bad tranny ... that if they cannot obtain a replacement tranny quickly ... they might opt for the clutch pack replacement.

Evidence (if you want to consider it that) from others on this board and bmwboard.com who have had either of these repairs seems to indicate that either approach corrects the problem. Why hasn't BMW included the clutch pack replacement in the TSB? I really can't give you a good answer. It certainly makes me suspicious ... but on the other hand, from a business perspective ... since it is a more expensive repair for BMW, I suspect that BMW is probably trying NOT to encourage it and is probably trying to ensure that it is done only on an exception basis.

All this is my own attempt to make sense of this based on what I have read on these boards and in speaking to my dealer. I really have no certain evidence to prove or disprove this.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Bobs_Red_Bimmer (Mar 30, 2004)

dbock said:


> It's horrible to think that this problem has existed for a while...without remedy. I took delivery of my 2004 325xi about a month ago...there isn't even 2000 miles on it yet...and the tranny is having the same problem that's been reported for ever. Does it take that long for word to get over to Germany??


What did you decide to do about the bad transmission?


----------



## Speeder (Mar 28, 2004)

rkahn said:


> I took your advice and visited www.bmwtis.com. It's $25 per day to access, though. Could you tell us what we would find there?


My understanding is you can search by make model and year for all safety bulletins and recalls. Seems this is one sure way to make certain you are keeping the car properly maintained. Bummer it costs 25 bucks. I am going to get all of questions together and get all my answers at one time.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

*Tranny getting replaced*

I took my car in this morning. SA called me in the afternoon and told me that the tranny has been ordered from Germany and should be here by thursday. They will get it done by Friday. I gave them a copy of TSB and didnt had to explain anything in detail.

They gave me a loaner Camry with 1800 miles to drive.


----------

